# Newbie



## buckeyewalt (Mar 10, 2012)

Guys,,,I guess I need to start somewhere and I guess this is as good as anyplace. I will be picking up my Cruze on Monday 3-12. This being my first compact in a looooooooong time,,,I would like to know any quirks or anything to look after. My other car is a X5 50i,,so I do know a little but need to be educated more about the Cruze. I gave up on my Impala because it was too big and had too many miles,,but don't know if I made a mistake in getting this car. It still will be used for business for the next several months, putting on about 2000 miles per month,,,hopefully I didn't go too small with the car. This Cruze that I am getting is a turbo RS model that is really totally loaded,,,so the comfort part I like,,,now I just hope that it will be a capable cruizer as well....
Any suggestions will be very helpful........thanks,,and hope to contribute herek:


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

This is really a midsize car being marketed as a "compact". It dwarfs the Honda Fit we have. The trunk is pretty large, and it's a great long-haul car like most GM sedans. 

Enjoy the car, keep the speeds low, and throw a tune onto it if you want more grunt/fuel economy.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

If you're using it for business trips, the tune is highly suggested to help with highway economy, plus you should be looking for gas stations that sell ethanol free fuel since they are few and far between. I wouldn't suggest going to far out of your way to find one, though, that's counter productive. The car is great on long trips, and hasn't given me one issue yet. Happy Cruzing! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh yeah, I forgot, fill it up with premium gas. The turbo engine runs merely okay on regular. It runs excellently on premium. Also, it's a noticeable bump in fuel economy and responsiveness running premium, at least for me.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I'll second that, but I still stand by my ethanol free comment. Don't go too far out of your way for it, but if you find it, BUY IT. (keep in mind that it's expensive, though)

EDIT: In case you're wondering why I'm pushing the E0 fuel, it's because I went from 45mpg highway to 58mpg. It's worth the extra money.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

As someone who drove compact cars as a road warrior for many, many years, I don't think you'll be missing the Impala on the highway. My last work car was a '97 Civic EX and my territory spanned about a 100 mile radius. As long as the AC and stereo work good, and the seat is comfortable, enjoy the ride.


----------



## buckeyewalt (Mar 10, 2012)

Guys,,thanks to all that chimed in on helping me out,,,I really appreciate it a lot. Thanks for the tip on premium fuel and ethanol free advice!! Is a tune suggested,,,or something that everyone puts on for more power?? I have read in the forum that there are 2 people who do tunes,,,,I really want something that is transparent to the dealer,,but I am sure that they will know when it is brought in. Once again,,,thanks for the help!!


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Welcome! Be sure to check out www.TurboTechRacing.com


----------



## buckeyewalt (Mar 10, 2012)

what exactly is a "jet" chip tune??? Is it the same as a ECU tune or is it something different??


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

See the links in my signature for a quick modification to improve your throttle response and performance, and a writeup on how to get better fuel economy. 

Congrats on the new car, and welcome to cruzetalk!


----------



## buckeyewalt (Mar 10, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> See the links in my signature for a quick modification to improve your throttle response and performance, and a writeup on how to get better fuel economy.
> 
> Congrats on the new car, and welcome to cruzetalk!


Thanks for the tip on the resonator/fuel economy. Will get out and perform those things this weekend...


----------

